# Need a bit of help identifying 2 parts (68)



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Both are trim pieces. The one that is pictured on the edge of the vinyl top......what is that piece called? Ours is boogered up. Any idea where to grab a nice one? Also I do believe that the vinyl top does mean it is a different piece than a hardtop. 

On to the next piece. What is the thin piece of trim called that originally came with what almost looked like eyelashes? It is at the bottom edges of the windows at the top of the body. I have both pieces still new in packaging for the doors but would like to find NOS ones for the rear windows on both sides. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The stainless trim piece on the rain gutter was used on all '68-72 GTO and LeMans hardtops. Was optional on 233 body styles. Have to carefully take them off with the flat end of an old bottle opener wrapped in masking tape. Will look and see if have an extra that is nice.

The outer window fuzzys have the round stainless bead molding. The earliast repro's used a flat stainless strip, and were really awful. NOS, each piece has been extremely hard to find for the last 20-25 years. I was lucky to be able to source back in the mid 90's nos versions, one at a time, for my '71 T-37 Post, 2 door post is different than 2 door hardtop on these, if they'd been 2 door hardtop versions doubt I'd had a shot at them.

On the outer window fuzzies, there have been several brands in reproduction with the correct stainless diameter bead, I used to source a brand called "Repops" in yellow packaging made in Arkansas, I believe, bought that brand for numerous customers cars including Chevelles. PUI, also made/ makes these. On the PUI brand, a good friend and cutting edge restorer took a pair of PUI's fuzzies I'd ordered and carefully rebent and filed the leading tips of the stainless bead to make them look like originals. He had performed this on the PUI's for one of his own Judges. Am not sure what's avail out there today on the outer fuzzies, as have not ordered a pair in a while, but pursuing reproductions, I would ask about the detail.


----------



## Jgoose514 (May 1, 2015)

Haha. I have a spare pair of the pieces and had a local body shop going to replace the one. He said that the piece I had was for a plain hardtop and that a vinyl top piece would be a bit thicker. 

I would sure like to find a set of those fuzzies. What is their actual name? As far as the crappy early flat ones.....as you can see I know all about those. 

Thanks


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

They are the outside weatherstripping, most commonly called window felts. I am not sure about finding nos ones, but I know they are reproduced by PUI and a couple of other companies.


----------

